
Pilots complained at least 5 times about Boeing 737 MAX problems, records show - nwrk
https://www.politico.com/story/2019/03/12/pilots-boeing-737-1266090
======
mtmail
160 comments in "Boeing 737 Max pilots complained to feds for months about
suspected safety flaw"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19373216](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19373216)

